
Why African-American professionals are moving abroad–and staying there - BlameKaneda
https://fortune.com/2020/08/10/black-african-americans-leaving-us-moving-abroad-professionals-race-opportunity-careers/
======
arthtyagi
Isn't it apparent? They are actually facing less racism to extent out there.

